# Waterspouts and Fish (PICS)



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

Went out yesterday and got into a couple of fish again. Limited out on kings, caught alot of snapper, just not enough big ones, a huge stingray, several triple tail, and some spanish mackerel.

Here are the girls with some of their fish.










On the way in it started to get bad out. The Sabine Pass CG said that 3 waterspouts were touching down at the jetties. We were waiting about 10 miles offshore watching all the action. We saw 2 of the tornadoes, pretty scary to say the least. Sorry about the poor quality of the pic, but if you look close you can see it. I think that I have a better pic I will look for it in a little while.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

If you ever need a deck hand, please help a brother out!


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Snapper ??? Where LOL.. Nice .......................Fish for sure , Youth don't ya love it


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Man a couple of those are pretty big!!
They will all keep.. Good Job!


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

If you guys keep this up, I'm going to put off fishing for a while and find a girlfriend.


----------



## tealnexttime1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*friday*

anybody at the pass friday seen the same thing. 3-4 big water spouts were heading straight for car bodies not far off the coast. one for sure was hitting the water. pretty scary when they're heading straight for you. oh yea, nice fish.


----------



## elkarcher (Jun 5, 2006)

How much $ do I need to pay you to be your deckhand?


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Is that girl in the middle named Shannon by chance? Looks like someone we know.

Brian


----------



## KSims1868 (Jul 19, 2006)

I only have ONE word...WOW. 

One reminds me of my friend Scott's sister...Julia. But I don't think she likes to fish. Nice catches...all 6 of 'em.

Gotta add to the greenie (rep) points for these pics!!


----------



## surf-n-turf (Mar 19, 2005)

nice crew and nice catch


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

bbridges said:


> Is that girl in the middle named Shannon by chance? Looks like someone we know.
> 
> Brian


No, her name is Brittany.

Maybe I should start an auction for a fishing trip with the "deckhands".


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm in on that


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Was there a second pic? I seemed to of missed it lol

definite greenie headed your way duk


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

I'lll buy as many tickets as my unemployment check allows for LOL


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Man....and I fish with hairy fat guys.


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Deckhand*

Ill start the bidding @ $50 to be your deckhand anyday.


----------



## TOM GRAHAM (Mar 15, 2006)

the ladies had to catch the fish,,no way a man could think about fish with that crew!


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Son! With that much distraction, I'm afraid your gonna run aground some day!


----------



## Thekayakpirate (Apr 27, 2006)

Amen to that


los is 7 said:


> If you guys keep this up, I'm going to put off fishing for a while and find a girlfriend.


----------



## LoneStarFree (Nov 24, 2005)

There's fish in that first pic?


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Yep, the Expensive kind?? Welcome Dukslayr from da Fuge..


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

where's da Fuge?


----------



## Pirogue (Sep 4, 2005)

Its a rough place........

Wear body armor!!


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

WOW! Hook me up!!!


I will be a deck hand any day!

Great pics. I can not believe that???


----------



## jg3 (May 29, 2006)

ahhh da fuge ain't that bad. 


I prefer the thread talking about fishing buddies. Might be a new home for Fridays given a little time.


----------



## Pirogue (Sep 4, 2005)

Ahhhh Fridays:birthday2


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

Where's da Fuge, again?


----------



## Snake (Aug 5, 2005)

Whats up any of them single.. I need a good deckhand!!


----------



## espanolabass (Jul 20, 2006)

What fish?


----------



## Travis D. (Jul 14, 2006)

nice pics, did ya'll fish that grass line in the pic.


----------



## chickenbone (Jan 25, 2005)

Holy Mackeral!


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

Yeah, we fished the grassline and caught some triple tail and a couple of kings there, but most were caught by satellite rigs. The wind the night before hand broke up most the weed line and it was scattered out everywhere.


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

For those that have asked for a xloser pic of the girls here is one of my gf, she is the one ine the left of the pic. I will try to get some of the other girls also.


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

She is hot!! They all are hot, especially holding those fish!!!


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Where are these fish you speak of?


----------



## fishburger (Feb 4, 2005)

I've got dibs on the one to the right!


----------



## los is 7 (Aug 12, 2005)

Fishburger, too late!


----------

